# (☞ﾟヮﾟ)☞ TWISP CUMULUS X GIVEAWAY!!! ☜(ﾟヮﾟ☜)



## HPBotha (3/7/19)

*An Ecigssa exclusive giveaway promo competition thingy!!!*​
To celebrate our Cumulus X launch we are giving away one Cumulus X AIO kit and some new juices - Chewy Blackcurrent & Cola Fizz!!!

So all you need to do is select the correct height from the Poll at the top!!! As an unnecessary hint check the video for the "correct" answer.

It's that easy! ... as in REALLY not tough. Unlike our Cumulus X Ultem tanks, because they are tough, how tough? For extra bonus entries post your favourite Chuck Norris meme in the comments below...because the Cumulus X Ultem Tank is Chuck Norris Tough!




*(ง'̀-'́)ง Good Luck!!! *

Competition closes *TODAY 16:45*....hint hint wink wink​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## VapingSquid (3/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Esan Yen (3/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Megs (3/7/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Sebastian89 (3/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Aasif cape vape (3/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Aasif cape vape (3/7/19)

Megs said:


>


Damn. you beat me to it

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## lesvaches (3/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## StompieZA (4/7/19)

59 inches, 1.5 Meter and 4.9Feet are all the same length....lol So all 3 answers are the same and correct hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## HPBotha (8/7/19)

*Just Ten Days left!!! *


... and just so you guys are aware --- Ecigssa was the first to know about the Cumulus X !!! The facebook announcement only happened today ;-D​

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Lawrence A (8/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jtgrey (9/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## jtgrey (9/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## HPBotha (15/7/19)

*Only 3 more days until the comp closes!!! Click on the poll to add your name to the list, and drop your meme for an extra entry! *
​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz (15/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (15/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (15/7/19)

Just couldn’t resist posting this one too!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (15/7/19)




----------



## Resistance (17/7/19)

Couldn't open the video so I opted for the best thing to next





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance (17/7/19)

.





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance (17/7/19)




----------



## Resistance (17/7/19)




----------



## Resistance (17/7/19)




----------



## Resistance (17/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (17/7/19)




----------



## Resistance (17/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (17/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (17/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (17/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (17/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (17/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (17/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (17/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HPBotha (18/7/19)

@Resistance, please remember to select your choice in the Poll...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (18/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## HPBotha (18/7/19)

even looks like mesh coils lolololol

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## HPBotha (18/7/19)

*ONE HOUR LEFT UNTIL THE POLLS CLOSE!!! 




VOTE NOW AND MAKE VAPING GREAT AGAIN!!



*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## HPBotha (18/7/19)

*AAAAAAAAAND herewith the list of entries with extra Chuckling Norris Credits added:*

Chuckling Norris points:
Jl10101, Esan yen, Megs, Sebastian89, Aasif Cape Vape, Aasif Cape Vape, Iesvaches, Dela Rey Steyn, StompieZA, MrGSmokeFree, Clouds4Days, MrGSmokeFree, Lawrence A, Jtgrey, Jtgrey, Jengz, Grand Guru, Grand Gurur, Adephi, Resistance, Resistance, Resistance, Resistance, Resistance, Resistance, Resistance, Resistance, Resistance, Resistance, Resistance, Resistance, Resistance, Resistance, Resistance, Lesvaches, Dela Rey Steyn
Dela Rey Steyn, Dela Rey Steyn

Poll Points
@KUDU, @Esan Yen, @jl10101, @jtgrey, @Humbolt, @Jos, @Ash.dbn, @Slick, @Aasif cape vape, @ShamZ, @Clouds4Days, @KarlDP, @StompieZA, @Faheem777, @Zeek, @Jengz, @Cornelius, @Lawrence A, @vicTor, @Smoke_A_Llama, @Adephi, @Dela Rey Steyn, @Hein, @BellaBum, @MrGSmokeFree, @Wobbelzzzz, @Jean claude Vaaldamme, @Megs, @Rob Fisher, @Asterix, @lesvaches, @Sebastian89, @JB1987, @jprossouw, @CMMACKEM, @Grand Guru

Two Draws are done -- One for the Cumulus X AIO and a second for the two 50ml juices. 

I am using a web tool for the draw
https://www.miniwebtool.com/random-name-picker/

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## HPBotha (18/7/19)

FIRST PRIZE:




*Congrats @jtgrey !!!!*​

Reactions: Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (18/7/19)

SECOND PRIZE:




*Congrats @CMMACKEM !!!!*​

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/7/19)

Awwwwh , lost out again! Congrats to the two winners: @jtgrey and @CMMACKEM, enjoy gents!

Thanks for the comp @Twisp @Mic Lazzari and @HPBotha !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/7/19)

Congrats to the winners @jtgrey and @CMMACKEM and a big thank you for a great competition @HPBotha

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru (18/7/19)

Congrats to the winners!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jtgrey (18/7/19)

Wow, first time in my life that i win something, thank you very much @HPBotha

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (18/7/19)

Congratulations @jtgrey @CMMACKEM
Thank you for the Competition, great idea.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz (18/7/19)

Congrats guys! Thanks @HPBotha for the comp!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (18/7/19)

@jtgrey and @CMMACKEM, enjoy guys!
@Twisp @Mic Lazzari [USER=758]@HPBotha
thanks for the fun comp.[/USER]

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lawrence A (18/7/19)

Congrats to the winners!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/7/19)

Nice one guys ( @jtgrey and @CMMACKEM ) enjoy.
Thanks @HPBotha for a great comp.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (19/7/19)

Congrats guys!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KarlDP (19/7/19)

Congrats to the winners.  It is an awesome device believe me..

Reactions: Like 5


----------

